# 1990 Wrangler



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I may be picking up a 1990 jeep wrangler 4 Liter with AWD. What I have in my yard is an old 8 foot speed caster. If I got the right head gear and pump for the Jeep, would it be able to handle this blade or do I need to find a smaller one?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

chcav1218;631482 said:


> I may be picking up a 1990 jeep wrangler 4 Liter with AWD. What I have in my yard is an old 8 foot speed caster. If I got the right head gear and pump for the Jeep, would it be able to handle this blade or do I need to find a smaller one?


you really should get a smaller blade. I actually saw a 6'9" fisher the other day for 1400 bucks that i think came off a jeep for sale. ........ They are out there.

Either way whatever blade you decide to go with can you do something like this and video tape it for us?


----------

